
Palantir CEO Alex Karp on Work for ICE [video] - elsewhen
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ChwSTuDa9RY&feature=emb_logo
======
throwawaypal
Palantir beats the fuck out of their employees, be careful...

~~~
throwawaypal
Also, I find this interview terrible. Very shallow

